#ubuntu-uos-overflow 2015-11-02
* You're now known as ubuntulog2
<Pici> .
#ubuntu-uos-overflow 2015-11-04
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-overflow to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/overflow/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/04/%23ubuntu-uos-overflow.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-overflow to: Track: Cloud | MySQL & Variants in 16.04  | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22627/mysql-variants-in-1604/
<jgrimm> https://hangouts.google.com/call/bepmvssbpzgfwapb3ltq6ccelma
<jgrimm> if needing to participate in the hangout
<Skuggen> Hi, all :)
<jamespage|uos> o/
<jamespage|uos> oh great - no audio
<rbasak> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1511-mysql-variants-in-1604
<rbasak> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1511-mysql-variants-in-1604
<otto> hello
<jamespage|uos> hey folks
<otto> please repost pad url so I can see it
<jamespage|uos> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1511-mysql-variants-in-1604
<otto> https://github.com/mysql/mysql-server/commits/5.7 last commit 26 days ago, is current git head same as what was released at mysql.com?
<ryeng> otto: sound's much better now
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-overflow to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/overflow/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/04/%23ubuntu-uos-overflow.html
#ubuntu-uos-overflow 2015-11-05
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-overflow to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/overflow/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/05/%23ubuntu-uos-overflow.html
<Amarantine> Test
<Amarantine> ist ehe 5th of November 3:08 sm aandere i miss ehe javaScript hands-on
<Amarantine> +scopes
<Amarantine> my phone does not interact good wwith this irc client
<davidcalle> alex-abreu, marcustomlinson, https://hangouts.google.com/call/qi7heh35xv2zoki22n3g2myisya
 * davidcalle gets a coffee, brb
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-overflow to: Track: Show & Tell | JavaScript scopes hands-on | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22616/javascript-scopes-hands-on/
<davidcalle> Hey aquarius :)
<aquarius> now, THIS session I have been looking forward to.
<aquarius> For two years. At least. :-)
<davidcalle> aquarius, same :)
<davidcalle> We will start in 2 min
<popey> hehe aquarius
<ara> o/
<popey> o/
<aquarius> I got 50p says the answer ends up being node. :)
<davidcalle> aquarius :)
<aquarius> I win!
<aquarius> hm, this is interesting; will my JS scope be able to bundle arbitrary node libraries? If so, that'd be delightful
<alecu> aquarius: yes, you'll be able to bundle any node libraries. Let's ask marcus afterwards if binary modules are already supported
<alecu> aquarius: pure js modules are of course already supported
 * davidcalle notes question for later
<aquarius> oh, I have a bunch of questions :)
<aquarius> woah. Binary modules are supported? Was not expecting that!
<alecu> question answered :-)
<ara> I can imagine that this is going to boost the number of scopes in the store
<pstolowski> awesome stuff
<ara> what project, sorry?
<ara> (examples)
<aquarius> lp:unity-js-scopes
<davidcalle> ara, unity-js-scopes
<ara> ta
<alecu> "javascriptonic" ?
<ara> is this available in 14.04? or 15.10 only?
<alecu> this might be a better starting point: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/developing-scopes-javascript/
<alecu> ara: this is for unity8, so currently it's for the phone
<ara> yes, I mean the SDK :)
<davidcalle> ara, 15.04 and up
<alecu> ah, great
<davidcalle> Is the font big enough for everyone?
<ara> not for me :/
<aquarius> I can't read any of that at all
<alecu> davidcalle: yes, please ask alex to increase the font
<ara> or a lot :)
<ara> much better :)
<davidcalle> :)
<marcustomlinson> that scope hasn't got art set, hence the error :)
<marcustomlinson> typically you'd be required to try,catch over those methods
<pstolowski> the scope code looks pretty neat
<aquarius> roughly the same as the C++ API, which is nice.
<davidcalle> aquarius, indeed, and with npm libs bundled in your click, you can do very feature-heavy scopes very quickly. My first go at it ended up in a movie search engine, with cover art and download link in less than 50 lines.
<aquarius> :)
<aquarius> gaah, cmake fails :(
<pstolowski> marcustomlinson spoiled us with these bindings
<pstolowski> people will never look back at C++ api :/
<aquarius> oh, I have some questions :-)
<aquarius> QUESTION: when will the documentation for this be published to developer.ubuntu.com? And will there be tutorials as well as just the API documentation that's currently in the project?
<aquarius> QUESTION: when will the unity-js-scopes module be published to npm?
<aquarius> QUESTION: will nodejs be exposed to apps as well so I can write QML apps which include a node back end (not a C++ back end)?
<davidcalle> aquarius, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/developing-scopes-javascript/
<aquarius> ha! you are gorgeous human beings.
<alex-abreu> pstolowski, :)
<aquarius> fair enough; it was worth asking ;)
<aquarius> QUESTION: unity-js-scopes-dev doesn't exist in the PPA :(
<aquarius> sudo apt install unity-js-scopes-dev -> E: Unable to locate package unity-js-scopes-dev
<alecu> the api docs are already available on the -doc package, right?
<alex-abreu> alecu, yes
<aquarius> I have added the staging PPA.
<aquarius> I'm running 14.04
<aquarius> what?
<aquarius> I can't run the LTS?
<aquarius> oh. :-(
<aquarius> Thank you anyway, team. This looks good.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-overflow to: Track: App & Scope Development | Writing Webapps & HTML5 apps with Ubuntu | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22605/writing-webapps-html5-apps-with-ubuntu/
<alecu> bye guys!
<alecu> marcustomlinson: alex-abreu: great session!
<ara> thanks! bye!
<alex-abreu> thx you guys
<marcustomlinson> yeah thanks!
<justCarakas> no video ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-overflow to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/overflow/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/05/%23ubuntu-uos-overflow.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-overflow to: Track: Community | Growing new community members | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22644/growing-new-community-members/
<ian-weisser> Getting the hangout going....
<BrianLinuxing2> Evening all :)
<ian-weisser> Almost there....
<BrianLinuxing2> I shall get my tea
<dholbach> video is live, but the sound is mute
<ian-weisser> Well, Dang
<BrianLinuxing2> no volume here
<dholbach> still no volume
<dholbach> maybe something in the mic settings?
<ian-weisser> Well, drat. Worked fine in the test moments ago...
<ian-weisser> Checking settings.  Might just start on IRC till it's sorted
<dholbach> can you hear me?
<PaulW2U> dholbach: I can hear you
<BrianLinuxing2> got some sound
<dholbach> ian-weisser, could you hear me when I was speaking?
<dholbach> try again
<dholbach> woohoo
<PaulW2U> ian-weisser: yes
<BrianLinuxing2> yes
<dholbach> does anyone want to join the hangout?
<Guest9062> howdy
<dholbach> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1511-growing-new-community-members
<dholbach> ^ link to the pad
<BrianLinuxing2> damn am getting "Authorization is required to access"
<dholbach> brianLinuxing2: on the pad?
<BrianLinuxing2> yes
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<popey> join that team
<BrianLinuxing2> :) thanks
<popey> approved
<popey> now refresh the etherpad http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1511-growing-new-community-members
<balloons> stuck on 2 factor
<popey> :D
<popey> \o/ \o\ \o/ core apps
 * dholbach hugs popey
<dholbach> any feedback and anecdotes from you guys?
<dholbach> or do any of you want to join the hangout?
<popey> Do we have every possible way of contributing covered by find-a-task?
<balloons> when things are new and fresh, it's exciting
<BrianLinuxing2> Ian's right. I'd didn't appreciate the opportunities were there to help out
<balloons> when things are older, it can feel a bit more stale. More discovered. The interesting bits may or may not be left
<popey> Do we have any metrics for usage of find-a-task? (I asked mhall119 for google analytics, but I don't think we have it)
<BrianLinuxing2> And been using Ubuntu off and on since about 2004
<balloons> QUESTION: Do we have numbers from find-a-task? How many hits?
<popey> dholbach, no
<popey> dholbach, we should
<popey> Conversion rate, yeah.
<BrianLinuxing2> might I make a suggestion?
<popey> I am having difficulty thinking of people who _recently_ came to the project to contribute, no matter where they came from.
<popey> BrianLinuxing2, knock yourself out.
<dholbach> BrianLinuxing2, sure
<BrianLinuxing2> I would suggest being outward facing. Doing more external events.
<popey> Yeah, +1 to that.
<BrianLinuxing2> Let people know you exist
<popey> Beyond our bubble.
<BrianLinuxing2> Exactly
<balloons> I know we just changed the site to feature it prominently
<dholbach> popey, balloons, BrianLinuxing2: want to join the hangout?
<BrianLinuxing2> Its not sites, it is meetup, community events
<BrianLinuxing2> being at hackathons
<BrianLinuxing2> being visable
<dholbach> BrianLinuxing2, and you would present like the doc team at those events?
<BrianLinuxing2> I teach Linux at a meetup but until I met Thibuat I hadn't appreciate y'all were still "alive"
<dholbach> :-)
<BrianLinuxing2> Surely you have to get a pool people first, then push them towards what they like/can do?
<BrianLinuxing2> Fresh blood I mean
<BrianLinuxing2> On-line is good, people being visible at technical events, hackathon, etc helps people see Ubuntu is still around
<popey> yup
<BrianLinuxing2> there are technical events, 100s every week in London, being there just to say "yeah Ubuntu is still very active, we can always do with your help" would bring people in
<BrianLinuxing2> then there is the process of "what do they like doing?"
<BrianLinuxing2> we have these things, you could do....
<BrianLinuxing2> Agree with Ian, about ask ubuntu people not knowing what is there.
<BrianLinuxing2> advert idea is good
<BrianLinuxing2> plus stackflow, etc
<BrianLinuxing2> its better than mine :)
<BrianLinuxing2> or potential users
<BrianLinuxing2> Got to throw the net widely, anyone that uses XP wants to use Ubuntu, but doesn't know how to help out
<popey> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/12379/community-promotion-ads-2015
<popey> found it!
<BrianLinuxing2> Why not Twitter and the whole branch of social media too?
<BrianLinuxing2> If you send me links to the adverts I will promote on Twitter
<BrianLinuxing2> sensible point from Allan
<BrianLinuxing2> a few small video might be good too.
<dholbach> nice idea
<BrianLinuxing2> a lot of people don't like just textual info, as the complete source, whereas a small video clip would reach a wider audience
<BrianLinuxing2> me, I am useless at video, but navigating the pages is a pain.
<BrianLinuxing2> what videos? what pages to ask? how to do it
<BrianLinuxing2> I agree they are hard
<BrianLinuxing2> but to reach a wider audience, different methods needed
<BrianLinuxing2> not everyone, like us, process textual pages as we do.
<BrianLinuxing2> whereas "creative" types process info differently, as educationalists have found
<BrianLinuxing2> just a quick "you want to help out" - small clip on "this are the pages for you, and how to do it"
<BrianLinuxing2> simple stuff
<BrianLinuxing2> like recording a desktop session, etc
<ali1234> in my opinion "find a task" is too generic
<dholbach> that's ubuntu-community-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> ali1234, what would you rather see?
<ali1234> dholbach: something that helps me find an actual task
<BrianLinuxing2> ok Ian might do that
<ali1234> i mean i already knew before going to that page that i'm best suited to coding
<ali1234> that doesn't help me find coding tasks
<dholbach> ali1234, ah... so a database of things which need to be developed
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> we have something like that up at harvest.ubuntu.com
<ali1234> dholbach: yes a list of actual things that you need/want doing
<dholbach> but that's just for development tasks
<ali1234> yeah harvest looks more like what i want
<akronix> how to get into the system development of Ubuntu?
<balloons> thanks for the session ian-weisser
<BrianLinuxing2> been good listening
<popey> yeah, good point ali1234
<BrianLinuxing2> :)
<ian-weisser> Thanks everyone for participating!
<dholbach> akronix, http://packaging.ubuntu.com/ might be interesting for you
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone
<ian-weisser> Lots of good ideas, feedback, and useful tasks.
<ian-weisser> We'll make this thing work yet....
<ali1234> dholbach: i just clicked a random task on harvest and it took me to a bug that was fix released 18 months ago
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-overflow to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/overflow/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/05/%23ubuntu-uos-overflow.html
<dholbach> ali1234, oh.... which bug was that? where did you see it listed?
<ali1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freeciv/+bug/202327
<ali1234> and i unticked the package filter to see all packages and it's listed under freeciv
<ali1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-app-install/+bug/155059 is another (appears under homebank)
<ali1234> i would like to be able to filter this by programming language
<balloons> ali1234, by language.. not sure that's doable
